# Flock calendar from pipestone vet



## RemudaOne (Jan 4, 2013)

Thought this might be of interest.

Flock Calendar 
     This schedule will reflect ewes lambing in January and February and ewe lambs lambing in April as a year old or older, most will lamb at 14 months of age. Based on northern USA, lambs creep fed, weaned at eight weeks of age and fed grain rations self-fed to market expecting a three to four feed conversion and marketed at 120 days depending on breed. Modification will be needed in different geographical areas and different management systems.
August
   A. Check condition of ewes and rams and adjust the concentrate     portion of ration.
   B. Introduce teaser rams and at minimal have an opportunity for ram exposure thru the fence.
    C. Keep rams well ventilated and in shade.
   D. Consider ram fertility evaluation.
   E.   Maintain ewe lambs as a separate unit.
September
     A. Introduce rams
     B. Minimize handling of the ewes.
October
     A. Vaccinate ewe lambs for Vibrio, Hygenia, product #5252.
     B. Minimize the handling of ewes.
     C. Worm ewe lambs.
November
     A. Worm ewes. Choices are Dectomax, Cydectin, Ivermectins or  Prohibit.
     B. Introduce rams to ewe lambs.
December
    A. Introduce grain in to ewe ration and feed 15mg of Rumensin per head per day.
    B. Vaccinate ewes for Vibrio.
    C. Shear ewes.
January
   A. Prepare for lambing.
    B. Vaccinate ewe lambs for Vibrio.
February
   A. Lambing has started.
   B. Process lambs before leaving jugs using elastrator bands, 1cc CDT and 1cc Aqueous Penicillin mixed together sub-Q.
  C. Start lambs on creep. Include Deccox for coccidiosis control.
   D. Ewes should be receiving two pounds of corn or equivalent per head per day.
March
   A. More of the same.
April
   A. Start weaning lambs and give CD at wean.
   B. Prepare for ewe lambs to start lambing.
  C. Worm ewes again prior to going to pasture.
  D. If you have ewes that are inclined to lamb in the fall, introduce rams to ewes and ewe lambs that are not bred.
May
   A. Trim feet.
   B. Send ewes to pasture.
   C. More of the same.
June
    A. Wean ewe lambs, keep in a dry lot until they dry up. Then send them to pasture. They are no longer maintained as a separate unit.
    B. Take replacement ewe lambs off full feed at 80 pounds, keep in a dry lot, feed one pound grain and hay free choice.
July
   A. Continue this course and start thinking about next year.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 4, 2013)

I have two questions about this if anybody can answer:
What is the Vibrio vaccine and what is Rumensin?


Thanks for sharing this Remuda!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 4, 2013)

I can answer one . Vibrio is a disease that causes premature births or abortion.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's what I found on rumensin.


Ionophores
Lasalocid (Bovatec) and Monensin (Rumensin) are ionophores that can be added to mineral mixes or complete rations. Ionophores improve feed utilization and gain in cattle by altering rumen fermentation. They are also coccidiostats. They kill coccidia, primarily during the sporozoite stage. Lasalocid (Bovatec) is labeled as a coccidiostat for confined sheep. 

Rumensin is approved for use in goats and cattle. Its use in sheep must be approved by a veterinarian. Decoquinate (Deccox) is also a coccidiostat. Deccox stops coccidia from growing. In contrast with Bovatec and Rumensin, Deccox is a quinolone. It is safer to use than ionophores, but is more expensive. Bovatec and Rumensin can be toxic to equines.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder what is the point of giving 1cc CD/T and combining it with 1cc of Pen and giving it to newborn lambs?


----------

